# Should I use yeast?



## Mel! (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello and Happy Christmas.

I would like to make some naan bread, to go with my Christmas korma.

I am going to mix flour, salt, oil and water, then roll the bread into flat discs and fill it with nuts and raisins cooked in butter and spices. I will then cook it, in a dry pan, on the stove top. 

Would it be better, if i also use yeast, and then put the bread, in a warm oven, to rise, before cooking, on the stove top?  What is your opinion?

Mel


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 21, 2006)

Naans and Rotis are often leavened, so yeah, go with the yeast.
how do you plan on cooking it though?
Naan is done in a Tandor, Roti is done on the stove top


----------



## Candocook (Dec 21, 2006)

In a J & W Indian cooking class the naan was cooked on a griddle.

And you might look here for a complete recipe and tips.

Homestyle Indian Naan


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 21, 2006)

Nan also often contains yogurt.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 21, 2006)

The yeast version would be more durable and you are planning on adding some fillings.


----------



## Mel! (Dec 22, 2006)

Hello YT

Thanks for the yeast info.
I dont have a tandor, so it will have to be the stove top. 
Or would baking in a regular oven be better than the stove top? What would u advise? I am trying to make it as much like the naan in the shops and restaurants, as possible. 

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks Candocook

I will look at that link. It might give me some improvements, for my naan.

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks Andy

In that case, i will also put some yoghurt in.

Mel


----------



## Mel! (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks stirblue.

Yeast it is then. That is what most people seem to be saying. 

Mel


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 22, 2006)

Mel, it's better to grill your naan for 2-3 minutes or until it puffs up, turn it over, brush with butter/ghee and grill for another 2-3 minutes until lightly brown.  You might want to add chopped garlic for a more balanced taste.


----------



## Mel! (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks boufa

That sounds like a good idea. Brushing with butter and grilling. 
I will be putting garlic, in the spicey nut filling, so the bread should be nicely garlicky. 

Mel


----------

